# arthritis in Spain



## skip o

In the US, many people who have arthritis feel that their symptoms are more mild in the southwest (Arizona, New Mexico) than in other states. 

I was wondering, does anyone have any thoughts or experiences with areas in Spain that are better or worse for people with arthritis?

I am aware that cold and damp tends to make symptoms worse, but I also hear people talk about barometric pressure, which I know little about. I am also pretty unfamiliar with arthritis in Mediterranean climates.


----------



## Alcalaina

There isn't any clinical evidence that either osteoarthritis or rheumatioid arthritis (i.e. rheumatism) are affected by temperature or humidity. Lots of individuals report that their symptoms are relieved by warm dry weather but his might be because their bodies are more relaxed and not hunched up with cold like I am right now (!), or they take more exercise. 

Sometimes rapid changes in barometric pressure can bring on joint pain, though no-one knows why - one theory is that it affects fluids in the joints. But such changes happen just as much in the Med as anywhere else.


----------



## fergie

My husband and i both have arthritis, which was worse when we lived in England, due to the colder climates and humidity, cold damp and foggy didn't suit us. Humidity in HK also affected us when the temperatures changed with the high humidity, we lived there for 41/2yrs. However, we have been coming to Spain regularly since 2003 for holidays varying in length, and noticed after a few weeks we could lower the dose of anti-inflamtories we are on, so we decided to buy a permanent home here, and maybe get of anti-inflamatories all together, fingers crossed it works! but any improvement is better than none.


----------



## stevesainty

Fergie are you already in Spain permanently or still visiting from HK? Have you noticed a difference in your arthritis at specific times of year?

My OH suffers from it and we're hoping hers will improve when we move to Spain later this year.


----------



## fergie

I have been here more or less permanently since Sept. last year, I went back to HK to visit over christmas and new year, yes I did notice a difference in Hk, my knees felt as if they had broken glass in them. The weather in Hk was unseasonably cold, but humidity there is always 70-95% and higher, and the Christmas temp maxed at 19c when it usually is around 24c.I came back home to Spain early January and felt a lot better. As it is not as warm in Spain at the moment , but the humidity is lower, air cleaner etc, the I think it is the humidity in HK which caused the flare up of joint pain. When I lived there for 41/2 years, I noticed that my joints would react to the humidity as it went up or down.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

fergie said:


> I have been here more or less permanently since Sept. last year, I went back to HK to visit over christmas and new year, yes I did notice a difference in Hk, my knees felt as if they had broken glass in them. The weather in Hk was unseasonably cold, but humidity there is always 70-95% and higher, and the Christmas temp maxed at 19c when it usually is around 24c.I came back home to Spain early January and felt a lot better. As it is not as warm in Spain at the moment , but the humidity is lower, air cleaner etc, the I think it is the humidity in HK which caused the flare up of joint pain. When I lived there for 41/2 years, I noticed that my joints would react to the humidity as it went up or down.


But which parts of Spain have you lived in, 'cos the humidity can be high here. I remember feeling horrible in Tarragona, Valencia and Nerja due to high temps and high humidity. It's very dry in Madrid, which creates its own set of problems!


----------



## fergie

Since 2003, we bought a house in Senorio de Roda, near Los Alcazeres, and now live in Javea. So always not far from the sea. When we bought our house in SDR we were told that the salt lakes nearby in Torrevieja were beneficial, then when we bought this place in Javea we were told about the 'micro climate' round here, anyway it seams to work so far in both places. We have been at both our places in the heat, and despite me not liking it too hot, 'I stay in the air con', it is still far better than Uk, and I have lived up north near Manchester and down south near Colchester.
Try googling the annual humidity and temperatures in the places you fancy living in, there will always be freak extremes, due to global warming.


----------



## Stravinsky

The humidity on the Costa Blanca north is quite high. Our neighbour moved here with such problems and he finds his condition can be quite bad

Be careful where you choose, because there are high humidity areas in Spain, and this area is one of them


----------



## tobyo

funny you bring this up....because we chose southern Spain as our hopeful retirement place for that reason. or one of the reasons. I live in one of the coldest states in the U.S. Last winter was probably the worst I had seen both in terms of snowfall and cold. and my body did not like it one bit!! this winter, on the other hand, has been sooooooooooooo mild and I have ZERO complaints with my arthritis!! If only every winter could be like this one....maybe there's no scientific evidence but my body does not like the cold weather. interesting thread!


----------



## tobyo

Pesky Wesky said:


> But which parts of Spain have you lived in, 'cos the humidity can be high here. I remember feeling horrible in Tarragona, Valencia and Nerja due to high temps and high humidity. It's very dry in Madrid, which creates its own set of problems!


I have not heard that humidity is bad for arthritis. I personally have never had an issue w/humidity. it's the cold that gets to me the most.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tobyo said:


> I have not heard that humidity is bad for arthritis. I personally have never had an issue w/humidity. it's the cold that gets to me the most.


The OP talks about cold and damp, and I interpreted damp as humidity.
I don't suffer from arthritis, but a hot humid place leaves me almost completey knocked out; "aplatanada" as the Spanish would say. The translation in some dictionaries is lumpish. Some may prefer lethagic!


----------



## Stravinsky

tobyo said:


> I have not heard that humidity is bad for arthritis. I personally have never had an issue w/humidity. it's the cold that gets to me the most.


Well maybe what you hear and what actually happens are different 

For sure when it's wet or the humidity rises here there are definite effects on aches and pains around here. When the heat hits in the summer then those aches andf pains all seem to go away


----------



## Alcalaina

Stravinsky said:


> Well maybe what you hear and what actually happens are different
> 
> For sure when it's wet or the humidity rises here there are definite effects on aches and pains around here. When the heat hits in the summer then those aches andf pains all seem to go away


But doesn't it depend on what sort of arthritis you suffer from? The osteo-arthritis in my neck is the same all year round. But the rheumatoid arthritis in my knees seems to get worse with the onset of bad weather, then goes away again - which would fit with the theory about changes in barometric pressure.

Blimey, I sound like a right old wreck!


----------



## jojo

My arthritus stopped dead in its tracks when I stopped eating flour!!
Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky

Alcalaina said:


> But doesn't it depend on what sort of arthritis you suffer from? The osteo-arthritis in my neck is the same all year round. But the rheumatoid arthritis in my knees seems to get worse with the onset of bad weather, then goes away again - which would fit with the theory about changes in barometric pressure.
> 
> Blimey, I sound like a right old wreck!


Yes, I guess so .... I have it in my neck, and the neighbour in his lower back, but not rheumatoid.

Everyone is different .....


----------



## agua642

Hi,
I like to join in these forum chats I find when I go back to Uk my knee joints are really aching, sometimes I feel I can hardly walk up stairs they are that bad. In Spain the heat zaps the energy out of me in the Summer, and I have little patience. I guess I would like to live in Spain 8 months and 4 months in Uk (summer months), now that would be great, if only!!!


----------



## Sirtravelot

This interests me.

My mom suffers badly from the wet weather in Scotland. Whenever she's in Spain she feels a lot better. I heard the climate in Torrevieja is supposed to be really good for that. Can anyone support this?


----------



## Stravinsky

agua642 said:


> Hi,
> I like to join in these forum chats I find when I go back to Uk my knee joints are really aching, sometimes I feel I can hardly walk up stairs they are that bad. In Spain the heat zaps the energy out of me in the Summer, and I have little patience. I guess I would like to live in Spain 8 months and 4 months in Uk (summer months), now that would be great, if only!!!


A lot of people do this. We have neighbours who go back to the UK all summer


----------



## Stravinsky

Sirtravelot said:


> This interests me.
> 
> My mom suffers badly from the wet weather in Scotland. Whenever she's in Spain she feels a lot better. I heard the climate in Torrevieja is supposed to be really good for that. Can anyone support this?



I remember reading this years ago. Arent there some mud flats down there that are supposed to be good for you

Humidity is the one thing I didnt research when we moved here


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Stravinsky said:


> I remember reading this years ago. Arent there some mud flats down there that are supposed to be good for you
> 
> Humidity is the one thing I didnt research when we moved here


If you Google *World Health Organisation arthritis torrevieja* a lot of stuff comes up. However mostly from sites that are selling villas and the like so I don't know if it's just something they've latched onto or there's more behind it.


----------



## baldilocks

jojo said:


> My arthritus stopped dead in its tracks when I stopped eating flour!!
> Jo xxx


Perhaps you have a gluten allergy (coeliac) which is quite common among Spanish people and there is a wider selection of gluten-free products here than there is in UK or the US. Mercadona, for example stock pasta made from rice flour, gluten-free breadcrumbs, etc.


----------



## tobyo

jojo said:


> My arthritus stopped dead in its tracks when I stopped eating flour!!
> Jo xxx


oh now that is interesting!! if I remember next winter if/when my arthritis acts up, I'll have to try that and see what happens


----------



## LJAnderson

My spouse and I are moving to Barcelona, Spain, because we both have severe arthritis, and we clearly feel better there. Clinical evidence is wrong in our case. In Tulsa, OK, we can barely move, and when in Barcelona, we walk anywhere from 2-5 miles per day. The difference is that in OK, we hurt from the inside of the bone, out; whereas, in Barcelona, we may get sore muscles from walking, but not the internal, ongoing ache.


----------



## bob_bob

A change of scenery / holiday / more exercise can often have a great placebo effect on humans.


----------



## LJAnderson

*Agree*

I agree in general...specifically, however, we found that the lack of radical temperature change in Barcelona made a huge difference in arthritic pain experienced in the US, particularly in OK, where temperature shifts by 30-40 degrees in a day. Anyway, it seems so good in Barcelona, we are moving there! And we will exercise a lot, because we can! So a double whammy!


----------



## Simon22

LJAnderson said:


> I agree in general...specifically, however, we found that the lack of radical temperature change in Barcelona made a huge difference in arthritic pain experienced in the US, particularly in OK, where temperature shifts by 30-40 degrees in a day. Anyway, it seems so good in Barcelona, we are moving there! And we will exercise a lot, because we can! So a double whammy!


I agree, hot and cold don't worry me as much as drastic pressure changes. I love the forecast here when the next ten days are the same!


----------



## bob_bob

LJAnderson said:


> I agree in general...specifically, however, we found that the lack of radical temperature change in Barcelona made a huge difference in arthritic pain experienced in the US, particularly in OK, where temperature shifts by 30-40 degrees in a day. Anyway, it seems so good in Barcelona, we are moving there! And we will exercise a lot, because we can! So a double whammy!


Exercise is the big thing that helps regardless of where you are.


----------



## LJAnderson

*Chicken and Egg?*

We are both die hards...Yes, but, we cannot exercise in OK, because we already feel too bad. That was the point apparently I did not make clear.

The change in how we feel in Barcelona allows us to exercise. So, then, of course we feel even better.


----------



## Megsmum

We both, but other half more so, suffer from arthritis. Mine has improved since moving here however there are caveats

I'm no longer working. Twelve hour 5 days a week on a ward
I'm able to exercise more
My diet is better 

Other half 

Yes and no........ some improvements in some joints, but his hips are worse, all of my caveats apply to him BUT he does get more migraines here so I'm interested about this issue of pressure as that clearly affects his headaches so now I'm wondering if it's the same for the aches an pains. Off to do some research


----------



## snikpoh

LJAnderson said:


> I agree in general...specifically, however, we found that the lack of radical temperature change in Barcelona made a huge difference in arthritic pain experienced in the US, particularly in OK, where temperature shifts by 30-40 degrees in a day. Anyway, it seems so good in Barcelona, we are moving there! And we will exercise a lot, because we can! So a double whammy!


We get similar temperature shifts here in Spain. During the winter months, i can be just below freezing in the morning and then by midday it can be mid 20's


----------



## Alcalaina

LJAnderson said:


> My spouse and I are moving to Barcelona, Spain, because we both have severe arthritis, and we clearly feel better there. Clinical evidence is wrong in our case. In Tulsa, OK, we can barely move, and when in Barcelona, we walk anywhere from 2-5 miles per day. The difference is that in OK, we hurt from the inside of the bone, out; whereas, in Barcelona, we may get sore muscles from walking, but not the internal, ongoing ache.


If clinical evidence is "wrong", it's not clinical evidence. It's not the temperature that's directly affecting your arthritis.

You are feeling better because you are getting more exercise.

You get more exercise in Barcelona because the temperature is better.


----------



## Megsmum

snikpoh said:


> We get similar temperature shifts here in Spain. During the winter months, i can be just below freezing in the morning and then by midday it can be mid 20's


Yep here too. In the winter we can wake up to -5 and be mid 20's lunchtime. I'm afraid Spain is not a panacea for aches and pains they just move elsewhere 🤣


----------



## 95995

Megsmum said:


> Yep here too. In the winter we can wake up to -5 and be mid 20's lunchtime. I'm afraid Spain is not a panacea for aches and pains they just move elsewhere 🤣


I would just mention that the OP has said:



> I agree in general...specifically, however, we found that the lack of radical temperature change in Barcelona made a huge difference in arthritic pain experienced in the US, particularly in OK, *where temperature shifts by 30-40 degrees in a day*. Anyway, it seems so good in Barcelona, we are moving there! And we will exercise a lot, because we can! So a double whammy!


That is twice what you guys are citing. Now it's just possible that a 40 deg difference might just bring with it a change in atmospheric pressure that the body will react to, I don't know. Irrespective, the OP has felt better in Barcelona (for whatever reason), has been able to exercise more there, and intends to exercise a lot. After all, they particularly like Barcelona so they are clearly not just moving because they are seeking relief for their arthritis. Frankly, most people move for multiple reasons, especially when they are moving from further afield.


----------



## Megsmum

EverHopeful said:


> I would just mention that the OP has said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is twice what you guys are citing. Now it's just possible that a 40 deg difference might just bring with it a change in atmospheric pressure that the body will react to, I don't know. Irrespective, the OP has felt better in Barcelona (for whatever reason), has been able to exercise more there, and intends to exercise a lot. After all, they particularly like Barcelona so they are clearly not just moving because they are seeking relief for their arthritis.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, most people move for multiple reasons, especially when they are moving from further afield.
Click to expand...

Obviously they do , we were simply citing our own findings and I was agreeing with the other poster about the difference in temps with regards to the mornings in relations to lunchtime. As I stated in a previous post we have had improvements in some areas and not in others. The OP clearly feels he will, and as he has found have improvements. I stated the same adding that Spain is not a panacea for all ills one pain, i have found is often replaced with another. I responded to another poster about the differing winter temps from the mornings to nighttime, it was a discussion not a slight on the OP


----------



## ExpatWannabee

My partner and I moved from Toronto to Spain (Valencia first, Javea for the last year). I suffer from osteo-arthritis in the joints of both feet and haven't noticed one iota of change/improvement since Canada, summer or winter, rain or dry, frequency or amount of medication. My partner, who has osteo-arthritis in many joints reports that her knees are better in summer, but no other joints.


----------



## xabiaxica

ExpatWannabee said:


> My partner and I moved from Toronto to Spain (Valencia first, Javea for the last year). I suffer from osteo-arthritis in the joints of both feet and haven't noticed one iota of change/improvement since Canada, summer or winter, rain or dry, frequency or amount of medication. My partner, who has osteo-arthritis in many joints reports that her knees are better in summer, but no other joints.


I didn't have arthritis before I moved here, so can't compare, but I now have both rheumatoid & osteo in various joints......

I also know quite a lot of people who also suffer & have either had joint replacements, or will be having them. 

I don't notice a marked difference between winter & summer


----------



## 95995

Megsmum said:


> Obviously they do , we were simply citing our own findings and I was agreeing with the other poster about the difference in temps with regards to the mornings in relations to lunchtime. As I stated in a previous post we have had improvements in some areas and not in others. The OP clearly feels he will, and as he has found have improvements. I stated the same adding that Spain is not a panacea for all ills one pain, i have found is often replaced with another. I responded to another poster about the differing winter temps from the mornings to nighttime, it was a discussion not a slight on the OP


Sure, it's just that once someone starts talking changes in temp in Spain, that's where the discussion goes and it IMO almost becomes a competition


----------



## 95995

My arthritis is somewhat better here than it was in Queensland - I have no idea why  

I don't think, though, that change in climate makes much if any difference to osteoarthritis, which is essentially caused by wear and tear on the joints. What can make a difference is the type of exercise you do (which can also delay the need for joint replacement).

It seems to me that medical science doesn't yet have a good understanding of rheumatoid arthritis - but AFAIK (having had it since childhood) you can go into periods of 'remission', sometimes brief, sometimes not.


----------



## snikpoh

EverHopeful said:


> I would just mention that the OP has said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is twice what you guys are citing. Now it's just possible that a 40 deg difference might just bring with it a change in atmospheric pressure that the body will react to, I don't know. Irrespective, the OP has felt better in Barcelona (for whatever reason), has been able to exercise more there, and intends to exercise a lot. After all, they particularly like Barcelona so they are clearly not just moving because they are seeking relief for their arthritis. Frankly, most people move for multiple reasons, especially when they are moving from further afield.




A quick maths lesson;

-5 to mid 20's is a difference of 30 degrees.

Certainly not half what was being cited (30 - 40)

So the temp. shift is very similar here.


----------



## 95995

snikpoh said:


> A quick maths lesson;
> 
> -5 to mid 20's is a difference of 30 degrees.
> 
> Certainly not half what was being cited (30 - 40)
> 
> So the temp. shift is very similar here.


I noticed the -5 later - but the shift is not similar - those extra degrees have an exponential impact on the body. Just as below a certain temp and above a certain temp do - it's about how the body handles it. 

You are just being picky about the math. But, heck, some people are like that 

BTW I can actually do the math


----------



## baldilocks

EverHopeful said:


> My arthritis is somewhat better here than it was in Queensland - I have no idea why
> 
> I don't think, though, that change in climate makes much if any difference to osteoarthritis, which is essentially caused by wear and tear on the joints. What can make a difference is the type of exercise you do (which can also delay the need for joint replacement).
> 
> It seems to me that medical science doesn't yet have a good understanding of rheumatoid arthritis - but AFAIK (having had it since childhood) you can go into periods of 'remission', sometimes brief, sometimes not.


It could also be a change in diet.


----------



## 95995

baldilocks said:


> It could also be a change in diet.


LOL - I ate pretty much French/European style in Australia (I have French origins), what I eat has hardly changed at all - except that I eat more cheese here and I've never heard of that being good for either rheumatoid or osteo-arthritis


----------



## Brangus

EverHopeful said:


> Sure, it's just that once someone starts talking changes in temp in Spain, that's where the discussion goes and it IMO almost becomes a competition


And we Americans tend to express temperatures in degrees Fahrenheit, which can make for more dramatic sounding changes than the Celsius scale.

It would be so much simpler if the everyone used Fahrenheit.....


----------



## 95995

Brangus said:


> And we Americans tend to express temperatures in degrees Fahrenheit, which can make for more dramatic sounding changes than the Celsius scale.
> 
> It would be so much simpler if the everyone used Fahrenheit.....


It would be so much simpler if everyone used Centigrade - after all, how many countries still use Fahrenheit??


----------



## Brangus

Sorry, that was an attempt at a joke. Will return to lurking.


----------



## 95995

Brangus said:


> Sorry, that was an attempt at a joke. Will return to lurking.


No, no - I was also joking


----------



## jimenato

Brangus said:


> And we Americans tend to express temperatures in degrees Fahrenheit, which can make for more dramatic sounding changes than the Celsius scale.
> 
> It would be so much simpler if the everyone used Fahrenheit.....


----------



## Simon22

EverHopeful said:


> It would be so much simpler if everyone used Centigrade - after all, how many countries still use Fahrenheit??


People from the UK seem to when they want their holiday to sound especially hot. :wacko:


----------



## 95995

Simon22 said:


> People from the UK seem to when they want their holiday to sound especially hot. :wacko:


Lol - they're just confused (if not actually schizophrenic  ). Clearly they voted for Brexit so that they could sort that out by returning to Imperial measurements and Fahrenheit 

BTW:

Map showing countries that still use Fahrenheit as a temperature scale - Imgur


----------



## Isobella

EverHopeful said:


> Lol - they're just confused (if not actually schizophrenic  ). Clearly they voted for Brexit so that they could sort that out by returning to Imperial measurements and Fahrenheit
> 
> BTW:
> 
> Map showing countries that still use Fahrenheit as a temperature scale - Imgur


Many Caribbean islands use Fahrenheit. Some claim it is far more accurate but let's not get into that:hand:


----------



## expat16

Yup, Puerto Rico uses Faherenheit (US territory) and is shown green on the map!


----------



## Jenni102

Hi, I am a young woman with two small kids and a husband. I have four different types of Arthritis and Fibromyalgia. My doc has recommended the south of Spain as I will probably end up in a wheelchair if I stay in Ireland. We have chosen Granada. Any positives or negatives about our move there?


----------



## xgarb

Jenni102 said:


> Hi, I am a young woman with two small kids and a husband. I have four different types of Arthritis and Fibromyalgia. My doc has recommended the south of Spain as I will probably end up in a wheelchair if I stay in Ireland. We have chosen Granada. Any positives or negatives about our move there?


You should probably start a new thread. Granada city is freezing in winter and boiling in summer but the air is much dryer than the coast.


----------



## Carolinesydney

My elderly parents have a holiday home in Santa Pola ( Alicante). They go out 4 times a year, making full use of the 3 months allowed time, & definitely notice less aches & pains. My dad also hardly ever has to use his ventolin for asthma out there.


----------



## skip o

FWIW, I am the OP and I started this thread in 2012 when I was living in the US. I have now been in Barcelona for about 3 years, and I can say that, if anything, my arthritis is better in Barcelona than in Michigan, USA. Definitely not night and day.

My wife is a doctor so I am very aware of the placebo effect and the massive amount of fake science on the internet. Michigan rains when it was 0-5 celsius would occasionally make my knees hurt regardless of whether I was active or not. I haven't found that any weather in Barcelona makes my knees hurt. Walking down a steep hill or walking 5+ miles all at once can make my knees hurt no matter what the climate is like. Maybe it is a fluke, I am not sure.


----------



## Juan C

I have had ankylosing spondylitis since 1961. 

When I was 47 I came to Costa del Sol 30 years ago I was having quite a lot of discomfort. It was better here but as it has been 30 years I cannot say if Spain is better. 

But I prefer living here any way and would not return to UK

PS Granada Province extends to the coast.


----------



## Megsmum

As the owner of Crohn’s disease I’m afraid one of the glorious side effects is rheumatoid arthritis. It is impossible to say if I’m better here than in the UK., as I’m here and not there . I will say, I have had arthritis pains in my toes for the past few weeks, worse it’s been for a while. However my Crohns is really under control, mainly because I’ve left the 60 hr NHS working stressful week. Who knows where is better, it’s all down to many factors, not working, healthier diet, more exercise and less stress


----------

